# Simply Fred



## Kindred Spirit (May 21, 2010)

OK here are some pics of my Fred..."sleepy head Fred"







He's latest obsession is wanting to look out my bedroom window Silly silly boy!






I wish I had a pic, but there was actually a wild bunny right outside the window!


----------



## jujub793 (May 21, 2010)

aww he looks so wistful looking out the window


----------



## cheryl (May 21, 2010)

Fred's gorgeous...i love the one of him looking out the window..


----------



## hln917 (May 21, 2010)

Love the window shot! Must have been a female bun out there!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 21, 2010)

Fred is really stunning. Joanne, you either have a spectacular camera or perfect lighting. That snuggly picture is really beautiful. Having a gorgeous subject helps too


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 21, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Fred is really stunning. Joanne, you either have a spectacular camera or perfect lighting. That snuggly picture is really beautiful. Having a gorgeous subject helps too


Holy cow, thank you so much!Photography is one of my passions, only a hobby of course... and Fred is by far, my FAVORITE subject :biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 21, 2010)

Joanne Fred is so Adorable.

You take great pictures.


Give Fred a BIG KISS from me.

Susan


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 21, 2010)

Awww, thanks Susan I will, as a matter of fact darling daughter & I were just giving him some lovin...He's sooo spoiled


----------



## kirbyultra (May 21, 2010)

*Kindred Spirit wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Fred is really stunning. Joanne, you either have a spectacular camera or perfect lighting. That snuggly picture is really beautiful. Having a gorgeous subject helps too
> ...


It shows! :hearts


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 22, 2010)

More pictures of FRED please.

Susan:biggrin::big wink::big kiss::nod:wave::thumbupinkbouce::clapping::weee::wiggle:tonguewiggle:brat::running bunny:brown-bunny:bunny22::apollo:


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 22, 2010)

Here's one for you, although he was a little camera shy here


----------



## Amy27 (May 23, 2010)

OMG! I may have to bunny nap Fred! He is so cute. I love white animals. I have two all white cats, one all white rabbit, and one rabbit that is white with brown spots. I don't know what it is about white animals, but I think they are so darn cute! I hope you post more pictures of Fred!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 23, 2010)

Eeek! I love bunny butts! So cute! :shock:


----------



## hln917 (May 23, 2010)

Check out that little cottonball! Bet is so soft.


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 23, 2010)

How can I not give everyone Freds back story!? Here's a blurb from his Blogger Blog:
"July 9, 2009. It was a day like any other going to pick up my son from summer school. Well, it was on the way out when me and my daughter spotted him through the sliding glass door window out to our backyard. OK, first thought, yikes, you don't belong out there! He had been the biggest whitest rabbit I've ever seen. So, upstairs I ran, arming myself with some celery. Outside I went with vegetables in hand, thinking please still be there, please still be there... well, he was  Now, doing a very poor imitation of how a bunny would sound, bending down coaxing him towards me, slowly & cautiously he hopped towards me, I swept him up & he's been mine ever since!"

Here he is looking all dirty and pathetic!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 23, 2010)

Awww he was a stray?? My goodness is he lucky he stumbled into your home. You must be a pro to scoop up a big bunny like him LOL if it were me I'd arm myself with a laundry basket so he wouldn't get away!!


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 23, 2010)

Funny story, b/c my sister knowing that I found Fred last year called me as her co-oworker needed to know how to "trap" a stray domestic bun that kept coming around their yard... I was like, well, uh, I crouched down, made some silly bun noises and just scooped him up... I suppose I was just overwrought with wanting to "save" him from the wiles of the outdoors!! LOL!

I think I'm the lucky one, he's truly my angel bun :innocent


----------



## nikitanain (May 23, 2010)

Awww he is gorgeous! It's been so long since I have seen a white rabbit 

He is really lucky to be adopted by you.. You are his hero and he must love you for that


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 24, 2010)

Who can resist a snowy white lil bun?! This is my most favorite pic of Fred  Thanks for letting me share him with you!


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 24, 2010)

Seriously Fred, you make me late every morning! I must play with you, I know, I must take your picture, you're such an attention whore!!


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 24, 2010)

I forgot, yes, Fred, my world does revolve around YOU :bunny19

Never mind getting the kids breakfast in the morning, or getting them to school on time...You think you're sooo cute, and I'm on to you, I know this is your diabolical plan to woe metoget me to give you ALL of my attention


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 24, 2010)

Fred is so HANDSOME. That's a great picture of him.

Maybe Fred needs a girl friend.

Susan


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 26, 2010)

Seriously Fred, passed out on your food bowl!? This can not be comfortable!


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 26, 2010)

I've got tons of pics of him fast asleep, but I think this one really takes the cake!


----------



## jujub793 (May 26, 2010)

that's why people are called bunny slaves! :biggrin:


----------



## Kindred Spirit (May 26, 2010)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> that's why people are called bunny slaves! :biggrin:


Haha! so true, so true, lol!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 29, 2010)

He must be so relaxed to sleep like that! It's so cute!!


----------



## Kindred Spirit (Jun 2, 2010)

So Fred has this phobia...our hard wood floors, or any slippery floors for that matter. He's yet to go in our kitchen our bathrooms. And heinsists on doing a supper hop from our area rugs to the wall to wall carpeting... Silly bun!

He acts as if our floors are made of lava or something 






and here he is inspecting the lava


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Nice binky pic!!!! I still cannot capture my buns in mid-binky with my DSLR  Need better equipment for my camera...


----------



## Kindred Spirit (Jun 2, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wow! Nice binky pic!!!! I still cannot capture my buns in mid-binky with my DSLR  Need better equipment for my camera...


LOL, for Fred...VERY very fast shutter speed:run::run:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha, Fred is so funny! Love the one of him sleeping on his food bowl and sproinging over the Slippery Floor of Doom. It looks like he hopped straight up into the air. My Rory hates slipper floor too and will do anything to avoid it. Oh I love Fred's floofy tail too :inlove:


----------



## Kindred Spirit (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm happy to report that we are back from a weeks vacation and Fred survived! It was our first trip away from him for. It was a week long vacation and I was sooo worried about my lil guy! 

This was our first experience with a "pet sitter!" & thank goodness we found someone who we adore, and most of all she adores Fred as well... The first few people we interviewed did not have rabbit experience so I was getting so discouraged at first. Not to mention that we have no family members that would have been able to check up on him 

So...long story short, we returned and he survived...& oh man did he have a major case of the Fred binkies upon our return!!!
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay! welcome back! I'm glad you found a good bunny sitter. It's the most stressful part of planning a vacation!


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 7, 2010)

i am in that same exact position as you were, i hope my bunny sitters work out! i"m gonna be worrying the whole time! ray:


----------



## Kindred Spirit (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, one whole year ago, this silly rabbit hopped into my life!
Can you believe it? Where has time gone? This time last year, just as Iâll be doing a few hours from nowâ¦going to pick up DS from Summer School. DD & I were walking downstairs into my family room, what to my wondering eyes should appear, through my sliding glass doors I see?? This big, (very dirty) white, lost bunny rabbit :O âWait! Donât move!!â Must save harmless little bunny rabbit from the wiles of suburbia...So, I then ran upstairs and armed myself with some celeryâ¦ to my surprise, when I got outside, he not only remained in my backyard, but when I crouched down with my wilted veggies (and made the most horrific bunny rabbit sound imitation I could think of)â¦ he hopped right too me (simply out of curiously Iâm sure, wondering who is this crazy lady?!)â¦ End of story, I scooped him up into my arms and the rest is history!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 13, 2010)

Happy gotcha day, Fred! More handsome every day, I see


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 13, 2010)

fred's adorable no doubt about it :bunnyheart


----------

